# late ferry booking



## modelmaker (Jan 3, 2008)

hello, I don't know if anyone can advise me, but my Wife has had to change jobs, and she loves her new one BUT, big but, she cannot book her holidays until the last minute (well, a few weeks). I have lived my life planning ahead, and ALWAYS booked ferry crossings as early as I can. I am now in a sort of limbo, can't even think of what to do next year-does anyone have experience of last minute ferry booking, or of even just turning up (we normally sail from Dover, but any ideas or experiences or even optimistic vibes would be welcome, regardless of port!). thanks, JD


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Spent a lifetime using last minute bookings and usually saved a fortune in the process.

In the case of ferry's though I would not just turn up as they think they have you by the short and somethings so charge full price. If you have a few weeks notice then use the web sites, even CC or C&CC and you will see some good bargains. Aferryto, SeaFrance, Norfolkline all have good prices.

You may even want to consider the Seafrance Carnet scheme. If you think you may be going abroad 3 times during the next year then check it out. You buy 3 return crossings, that you must use within 12 months. You can allocate 1 return crossing to someone else, family for example or even sell a crossing on MHF. The cost is £62 each return. The real beauty is that you can then just turn up, no bookings and they guarantee to get you on a ferry within the next two sailings. There are a few T's & C's so you need to read through them


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You may even want to consider the Seafrance Carnet scheme. If you think you may be going abroad 3 times during the next year then check it out. You buy 3 return crossings, that you must use within 12 months. You can allocate 1 return crossing to someone else, family for example or even sell a crossing on MHF. The cost is £62 each return.


Beware!!!! Anything over 5m is much more expensive now. I was quoted around £330 for the Carnet (3 returns)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We use last minute bookings *Everytime* we cross with p&o you give them your email address when you book & they email you a booking number write it down on any old bit of paper.
Then just hand it in at the drive through kiosk's at dover etc & they give you your Tickets.

It works


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > You may even want to consider the Seafrance Carnet scheme. If you think you may be going abroad 3 times during the next year then check it out. You buy 3 return crossings, that you must use within 12 months. You can allocate 1 return crossing to someone else, family for example or even sell a crossing on MHF. The cost is £62 each return.
> 
> 
> Beware!!!! Anything over 5m is much more expensive now. I was quoted around £330 for the Carnet (3 returns)


Thanks for mentioning that Telbell - yes it is more expensive for larger MH's That said I'm struggling to find anything cheaper than the Carnet, even with their extra cost over 5 mtrs. We are 8.5 mtrs and they want £102 per return. The main clubs still can't beat that and I wouldn't have to pay the CC "handling fee" for changing my day or time


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you use P&O's own site you can select the "show all sailings that day" option and that will show the cost as it varies throughout the day - and it varies a lot - for each crossing.
You can also shuffle back and forwards a day at a time to see if other days are cheaper.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

moblee said:


> We use last minute bookings *Everytime* we cross with p&o you give them your email address when you book & they email you a booking number write it down on any old bit of paper.
> Then just hand it in at the drive through kiosk's at dover etc & they give you your Tickets.
> 
> It works


Have to agree, I always book online just before we go.. Never a problem.
The last P&O crossing that i arrived for, I never even had to show the ref number.. They must have read my numberplate as i approached the booth and it was hello Mr Tonks.. !!!


----------

